# Battlefiled 1942 install on W7 64 bit PC



## Dman53 (Jul 26, 2012)

I have been trying to install Battlefield 1942 on my W7 64 bit PC. I purchased the game used with the codes. The installation works until it tries to read disc 2, then fails with "The specified component cannot be found in the media. An attempt was made to access a component that does not exist in the named media." 


I followed several tech hints to install in Compatability mode for Win XP SP2, and Windows 2000, and I have installed as Administrator. Nothing works. 

I like this game, it's simple, like me. But installing it is a pain.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Try checking for scratches/dirt on the disk, and try cleaning it.


----------



## Dman53 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks but the disc is fine. I get the same error message when I point to a copy of the file on my hard drive. Others have posted the same issue.


----------

